# jackalope rut



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/jacka...m_medium=sendible&utm_term=mm&utm_campaign=mm

Too funny.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

taste's like chicken.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I laughed.

But then my overly analytical side kicked in.

The photographer used the same taxidermy over and over again which was weirdly distracting to me. 

Either way, I got a chuckle.


----------

